# New gear



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty excited: got a speedlite flash with some remote triggers for Christmas. Trying to improve my settings to capture more detail. I still have much to learn (which is enjoyable by itself). Anywho, here's a few photographic details for my photo friends:

Camera: Can Rebel EOS T2i with a 24mm wide angle zoom lens.

Flash: Canon Speedlite 430EX II (in a stryofoam cooler) on top of the tank triggered by Yongnuo wireless flash trigger transceivers

Settings: f/18, 1/200, ISO 100 (pretty excited to achieve these settings - so much more detail).

Seems like a good opportunity to once again reveal my "Post Work Flow:"
POST: Various levels were adjusted in Adobe Camera RAW which I will not call "Photoshopping" as RAW images contain 10x more color information than a jpeg - I am simply working with the color information the camera recorded (this is termed "doctoring" and not "Photoshopping" as you are working with color information that is already in the image). I also used the spot removal tool to remove debris in Camera RAW ("Editing").

Photoshopping:
I did adjust color balance in Photoshop to try to turn down the ugly brown algae orange color (which I have since cleaned).
Sometimes, I make a duplicate layer and and turn down the levels in the background; however, using the flash on top of the tank with remote trigger does most of that for me (something I am working on).
Can't recall if I did this on these image; sometimes, I will remove a rock with the content aware tool.
Nothing was added or pasted in.

That's my 2015 disclaimer :lol:

Now for the pics that I am excited about:
This is Nyatzi, the alpha male (F0 Cyphotilapia gibberosa Mikula) in my 125 gallon tank. The brown algae (diatoms) look orange with the flash (I have since cleaned that up). Also had some white balance issues which I corrected later.



























These are my first baby steps using flash 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

On these, I did a deep clean of the rocks to remove the hated brown algae. The fish were being shy. With these settings and the location of the flash, the background was darkened for me.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Amazing, your pics just get better and better and with your new gear expectations couldn't be higher :wink:

If I could only snap pictures a fraction as good as yours I'd be a happy man. Sadly though with only a Nokia 808 on my side, to say taking half decent pics is a challenge would be an understatement.

Will get a decent camera that's good for taking aquarium photos one of these days(although no specialist set-ups as you have, just a camera that can capture the fish without leaving them a blur or completely washed out).


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Tetlee said:


> Amazing, your pics just get better and better and with your new gear expectations couldn't be higher :wink:
> 
> If I could only snap pictures a fraction as good as yours I'd be a happy man. Sadly though with only a Nokia 808 on my side, to say taking half decent pics is a challenge would be an understatement.
> 
> Will get a decent camera that's good for taking aquarium photos one of these days(although no specialist set-ups as you have, just a camera that can capture the fish without leaving them a blur or completely washed out).


Thanks for the kind words Tetlee 

Keep shooting, with whatever you got, and have fun!

When you are in the market for a new camera, I would be happy to give some suggestions (the entry level DSLR market is stocked with some great choices with some amazing technology for relatively low prices). I had been a long time "point & shoot" user and had always wanted to venture into the manual camera market. When my daughter was a freshman in college she took a photography class and one of the requirements was an entry level (or higher) DSLR. Seizing the opportunity, I turned to my wife and said, "I think we need to get our daughter a camera." My wife agreed and before she had time to rethink the decision, I ordered the camera :lol: Part of the deal with my daughter was that she understood the camera was dad's and she could use it while in school and when she was done with that class, it would come back to dad. That is how I got started. It has been a lot of fun. Lot's of learning and tricks keep it interesting. When my kids are all out of college and my pocketbook has had a chance to recover, I'd like to travel and take photo classes/workshops in other parts of the country. It's a great hobby.

Thanks again!

Russ


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantástico! Great pics Russ, glad to see that you're enjoying the speedlight, it's almost like having a new camera!


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

You have any pics before you superimposed the fish in the foreground? :lol:

Freakin awesome pics Russ. I don't know how that speedlight works, but the results are incredible and I know I want one. I have a $300 order of fish coming in the next week or so. Do you think my wife will understand I now need a $300 flash to take pictures of them? Short answer...no she won't.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Eric_S said:


> You have any pics before you superimposed the fish in the foreground? :lol:
> 
> Freakin awesome pics Russ. I don't know how that speedlight works, but the results are incredible and I know I want one. I have a $300 order of fish coming in the next week or so. Do you think my wife will understand I now need a $300 flash to take pictures of them? Short answer...no she won't.


Eric, allow me to help you..... the correct phrasing is, "Babe, do you think we should get a nice flash for the camera to take some nice portrait pictures of the kiddos?" "That would really help make a nice photobook for Grandma for her birthday." :wink: :lol:

Thanks for the kind words!!!! The flash on top allows you to max out your camera settings to capture the most detail. The difference between no flash settings (f/4.5, 1/60, ISO 800) and flash on top settings (f/22, 1/200, ISO 100) is huge!

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Amazing, if I didn't know any better I'd say they were fake. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

JimA said:


> Amazing, if I didn't know any better I'd say they were fake. :wink: :wink:


Thanks 

The amount of detail shooting at f/22 is amazing. It also helps to have a fast shutter to you can freeze the fish. The detail these settings yield is really cool. I could not get anywhere close to these settings without a flash. The flash on top, near the front, creates a very dark backdrop too. This flash on top thing is new to me. Having fun leanrning


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I wanted to shoot the other side of the tank (Mikula Group Nyatzi). They were being shy. Sure helps to photograph the tank at the end of a fast. The tank is clean and the fish are eager to perform in hopes of getting fed. It was too soon to fast this tank again so I'll just have to be patient and work with this shy group.

This is the left side of the tank. With the location of the flash and the settings, the background is darkened for me. I just had to use the spot removal tool to get rid of some bubbles. Shooting at f/22, everything is noticeable. Not the dramatic shot of Nyatzi I was hoping for but a decent first shot of this side of the tank. Settings for this shot were f/22, 1/160, ISO 100, 21mm.

These images are 1152 pixels wide - click on images to see in high res...










I had to lure Nyatzi out with food for this pic. Loved catching him close up but the down side is that all the food looks like a snow storm :lol:










I got rid of the snow by creating a duplicate layer, filling it black and then erasing the areas I wanted to keep (which erased the black from those areas). This is considered a "Photoshopped" image whereas the its twin above is termed "doctored" or "edited" image.

Does this image look too funky with???










Very eager for your feedback as I continue to develop my flash photography skills. The good,... the bad,... the ugly: "lay it on me" please!

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

One more from the east side. That's it, no more tonight :lol:


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

Razzo said:


> Thanks for the kind words Tetlee
> 
> Keep shooting, with whatever you got, and have fun!
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ, I don't doubt I'll take you up on the offer of advice when I do look to purchase a new snapper. Rather take advise from somebody that's taking pics of the subject I would like to snap also, than some camera buff that may not have ever experimented in photographing aquariums.

Keep those stunning photos coming :thumb:


----------



## LouIE82 (Nov 6, 2012)

I know you sell fish, but have you considered selling the pics? Unbelievable skills. I'm sure any magazines or books would love to host your pics. Or maybe... you could use your pics to make backgrounds so my tanks look cooler? That's the only proper way to have adult frontosa in a 40 gallon tank. 
:lol: Then I don't have to point my laptop at my fish anymore to tell them "start looking like this".


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

That's pretty awesome dude! f/18 and 1/200 shutter is definitely key to having so much detail!

Photoshop is nice for removing the particles in the water that show up. I use it as well for that. Amazing the difference is makes!

Good shooting mate!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

LouIE82 said:


> I know you sell fish, but have you considered selling the pics? Unbelievable skills. I'm sure any magazines or books would love to host your pics. Or maybe... you could use your pics to make backgrounds so my tanks look cooler? That's the only proper way to have adult frontosa in a 40 gallon tank.
> :lol: Then I don't have to point my laptop at my fish anymore to tell them "start looking like this".


Thanks Louie 

Just having fun and trying to grow my abilities with the camera.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

NLaferriere said:


> That's pretty awesome dude! f/18 and 1/200 shutter is definitely key to having so much detail!
> 
> Photoshop is nice for removing the particles in the water that show up. I use it as well for that. Amazing the difference is makes!
> 
> Good shooting mate!


I am loving having the ability to shoot at those settings. The learning has just begun 

Probably next week, I'll clean up the 240 gallon tank and start shooting Tau. He's not shy and poses good for me. Here's a shot of Tau, the old fashioned way (f/5.0, 1/100, & ISO 800). I am soooo looking forward to shooting him the improved settings










Thanks mate


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

Great shot to show off his beautiful finnage, Razzo. Luv him and all your pics!

How old is he and about how long?

Not this pic as much in particular, but in many of yours I'm awed also by the detail and color in the beautiful rocks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Loume said:


> Great shot to show off his beautiful finnage, Razzo. Luv him and all your pics!
> 
> How old is he and about how long?
> 
> Not this pic as much in particular, but in many of yours I'm awed also by the detail and color in the beautiful rocks.


Not sure on age as he is wild caught. I got him when he was just under eight inches and I guess him to be close to 11 inches now.

Here are a couple other, no flash, slow setting shots of Tau... some of my favorites to compare against yet future flash pics with fast settings....










Here are a few pics of the first battle, in the war, when Tau (left) supplanted Nyatzi (right) as the tank alpha in the 240


----------



## Loume (Dec 27, 2014)

Magnificent all the way around and epic battle!!! =D>

I'm glad us humans don't have to fight with our mouths :lol:


----------

